# snow



## wildcatervin (Mar 3, 2014)

Folks if I could find my RV I would probly go camping,but as soon as it thaws Ill be okay.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

Wildcat ,, are u saying u got snow ??? LOL ,, we have ice now ,, not good ,, but who knows where this weather is going ,, yesterday with about 70 degree weather i got alot of MH stuff done ,, but now we have cold and ice ,, i may never get done what i need to by May ,, IMO this has been a bad yr for cold and snow ,, i am over it ,, i don't even want  a spring ,, i want to go summer ,, but i know i will hear about  "oh how hot it is " and such ,, but i must say alot of us (not just me) will welcome that kinda weather JMO ,, I AM OVER THE COLD AND SNOW AND SUCH


----------



## akjimny (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree with you Rod.  I am over winter too.  Now that we're getting 10 hours of daylight I can see my motorcycle sitting out there in the shed and the motorhome sitting in the back yard.  However, the three feet of snow in the yard have them both locked in place, at least for another month or so.


----------

